# Hamm (Terraristika)



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

just after some advice on getting to Hamm '07.

what is the best airport to fly to?

do i need to buy a ticket for the show in advance? if so where?

never been before and i dont whant to miss out again 

cheers,
cass :crazy:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

no, to get in you just queue for 3 hours like the rest of us lol.
if you want to buy anything then dont go by plane.. its north germany, not too far from dortmund and dussledorf


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

ok cheers cornmorphs  

cant wait to be there :crazy:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

its worth looking if you aint got too much money, although even if you go on one of the trips you will still need 100 quid or so just for that.. but it is a good day out


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

If you want to fly and buy animals i provide a service to bring animals back for people. Feel free to PM me for details.

Oh and Nige, queue? Nahh, i just walk to the front!!


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

i have before about the ATB's just wasnt sure i should speak of it on the forum thats all. ill PM you again when i know im 100% going.

cass


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Gaboon said:


> i have before about the ATB's just wasnt sure i should speak of it on the forum thats all. ill PM you again when i know im 100% going.
> 
> cass


My memory is superb


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

:lol2: no worries


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

reticulatus said:


> If you want to fly and buy animals i provide a service to bring animals back for people. Feel free to PM me for details.
> 
> Oh and Nige, queue? Nahh, i just walk to the front!!


after what i saw this year mate, so will i... pissed me off, all them gits doing it


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> after what i saw this year mate, so will i... pissed me off, all them gits doing it


err, wasn't me, err, just someone that looked like me :whistling2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i tell ya mate, i was getting well wound up with some of them lol... good job they didnt know what i was saying... not happy, stand there like a TWAT for 3 hours, then some ponce walks right in... deserve a goodful... just dont let me catch you lol


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Catch me? :lol2: 

Faster than a speeding bullet, i am :no1: 

I just wait till the doors open and walk straight to the front - easy as that : victory:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

git lol... well if some ran plastic bald cockney is threatening to kill you, that will be me lol..
but i'll let you off with buying me a beer


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

I tend not to buy people that are threatening me beer, but in you case i'll make an exception  LOL


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol... probably wont see you anyway.
what are you after there?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

This and that


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, ah well... sure we will see some it all eh


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

We'll see. I'm sure i'll put a few pics up of the more common animals, the majority will stay away from public eyes though.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

theres only a few other corn morpps that i would like now... i should be able to make most of them with my collection now


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

I wish there was only a few more i want!! Be even better if i could produce them myself


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

not corns i presume?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

No, why would i bother with corns?

I'm just going to wait for you to release all your hatchlings this year at low prices then i'm going to buy them all 

Didn't you know? LOL


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, they wont all be going cheap... just a few
theres a nice queue for them too lol


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

I'll have to buy some corns aswell then


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah i wont be able to afford to do the lot cheap.
i think its best to see exactly what i have, it could be great, it could turn out to be a nightmare lol


----------

